# Where to buy plants around Marbella?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Long shot, as I know not many of you are in the right area - but any recommendations as to where I should buy plants? Good garden centre - or supermarket, maybe.

I bought some from the market last time, but I've just been informed that my task on this visit is to decorate the new balcony!

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ther must be somewhere in La Canada, or certainly Leeroy Merlin??? The only garden centr I can yhink of is Guzmans in Alhaurin

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Ther must be somewhere in La Canada, or certainly Leeroy Merlin??? The only garden centr I can yhink of is Guzmans in Alhaurin
> 
> Jo xxx


Haven't seen any up there but I'll have another look!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look up "vivero" or "garden centre" in yellow pages


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Take a drive to Estepona. After Benavista but well before you get to Estepona town itself there is an enormous garden centre called Agrojardin on the right hand side of the Carretera.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

No need to travel far, there is a nice garden centre a few minutes from the East Marbella Arch.

Here are some directions from the centre: Av de Ramón y Cajal, Marbella, Spain to 36.513228, -4.864449 - Google Maps


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I think I've seen the one on the way to Estapona now you mention it, Jimento, but Andy's one will be nice and handy!

I could probably get what I need at the market but I thought it would be fun to look at all the things I can never grow in the North of Scotland!

Andy, hope the wee one is doing well. Do you still have time for your balcony gardening?


----------

